# Kylin vs. Ammit dual



## efdsantos99 (9/11/17)

Hi, I’m not sure on which rdta to buy between the ammit dual and Kylin, any suggestions and why ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (9/11/17)

Ammit. The Kylin leaks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dexter305 (9/11/17)

Though choice..Have to say Ammit though. Love both in shorty mode but the Ammit has 3ml capacity and the Kylin only 2ml. Also the Ammit has larger wicking holes which I like (gives such a smooth saturated vape). The Ammit's airflow is also slightly more adjustable than the Kylin (4 nothes instead of 3).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## M5000 (9/11/17)

Ammit for sure.. easier to use and better quality. Kylin has been troublesome, would personally not recommend it at all..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Michail (9/11/17)

zadiac said:


> Ammit. The Kylin leaks.


There was a problem with the black kylin( think it was v1) and it leaked. I have a silver v1, and i have atleast 6 friends with kylins of both versions and they dont leak. That being said my brother has the ammit dual and its also nice. It all depends on whether you want a fat RTA or a tall one. The extenders on both make them huge. Decks are both postless. Very similar.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/11/17)

+1 for Ammit... just be sure to watch a few vids on wicking and building with it, will shorten the learning curve exponentially

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraNium (9/11/17)

efdsantos99 said:


> Hi, I’m not sure on which rdta to buy between the ammit dual and Kylin, any suggestions and why ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ammit Dual all the way man!!!  My favourite RDTA thus far and it is going to be hard to beat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dexter305 (10/11/17)

CraNium said:


> Ammit Dual all the way man!!!  My favourite RDTA thus far and it is going to be hard to beat


I must say....I felt that way too! Until I got the Reload RTA! It just knocks everything out of the park!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraNium (10/11/17)

Dexter305 said:


> I must say....I felt that way too! Until I got the Reload RTA! It just knocks everything out of the park!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I will definitely have a look into that one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (10/11/17)

efdsantos99 said:


> Hi, I’m not sure on which rdta to buy between the ammit dual and Kylin, any suggestions and why ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kylin-rta-from-vandy-vapes.t36766/page-14

Read posts from 7th post from the bottom and the next page.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

